

Linked Lists - Incompatible with Parallel Programming? - smanek
http://softwareblogs.intel.com/2007/12/20/linked-lists-incompatible-with-parallel-programming/

======
jaydub
Though this article quickly dismisses the approaches of theorists as seemingly
absurd, I would recommend taking a look at section 9.2 of this document
([http://www.umiacs.umd.edu/users/vishkin/PUBLICATIONS/classno...](http://www.umiacs.umd.edu/users/vishkin/PUBLICATIONS/classnotes.pdf)).
Have a look at the parallel pointer jumping on linked lists.

------
gaika
This is so wrong! RCU lists are in linux kernel everywhere:
<http://lwn.net/Articles/262464/>

